# Jurapari fry



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

Having trouble raising my jurapari geo fry. Any helpful hints would be appreciated, vis-a-vis food, water conditions etc. Lost the first batch, have another on the way.

Fishbait


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

What style hatching are you doing? Are you letting the parents raise the fry, or are you removing the eggs and hatching with an air stone?

Here is what I do with my severums, it should be very similar, 

Ensure eggs are layed on a removable piece of rock, wood, etc. 
Remove eggs 12 hours after being laid to ensure fertilization. 
Place in a 2 - 5 gallon bucket, with a heater set to 82 degrees F, and with an airstone directly below the eggs. 
Once the eggs hatch, and you have wrigglers, all detached from your rook, remove the rock. This should also remove all dead eggs. do not remove any dead eggs before the wrigglers have detached!
Once fry have been free swimming for 3 days, and start to eat, place them in an aquarium, (20 - 30 gallons). I like a simple no filter approach. I use live plants, with a grow light, and a small power head. 
Once fry are a half inch add some filtration. I like aqua clear HOBs, easy to change media in a fry tank. 
Don't move Fry again until they are 1.5 - 2 inches. 

Feed: Crush a mixture of different types of flakes, and pellets with a mortar and pedestal, ensuring the fry can eat it. I like doing it this way because 1 - its cheaper than buying pre crushed food, and 2 - Because fry are different sizes, its good to have different sized bits to eat. 

Hopefully this was helpful. 

Alex


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*jurapari fry*

Thanks for the info alex. The jurapari are mouthbrooders so the fry are free swimming already but they are very small compared to african fry. I thought i might need to hatch live brine shrimp for them but i'll try your method of mortar and pistle. I wonder if i should let the mother raise the young in her own tank.?


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Wing , you can also buy jars of just hatched size baby brine shrimp. I have bought them before at J & L and at King Ed's. If you don't have a mortar & pestle you can just use the back of a teaspoon on a lid or plate to crush flakes & pellets.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

There's lots of fry foods .mostly ordered online. One is called better than brine. They have different sizes from powder up . Another excellent food is decap brine eggs. Hikari also has first bites.

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=49.275046,-122.835510


----------



## fishbait (Apr 24, 2010)

*jurapari fry*

Thanks for all the tips Pam & April. i've got the second batch free swimming in a little 7 1/2 gal tank so I can monitor them better. I'm starting out with powdered NLS fry pellets and may try and get some of those brine shrimp from J & L. It's a bit frustrating when I've reared hundreds of angelfish in my time! Oh well, it's what makes this hobby so interesting!


----------

